# Bike covers



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

Does anyone know of a supplier who stocks a 2 bike cover suitable for a rear mounted carrier. I have looked at the Omnibike versions, just wondering if there are alternatives that anyone had used.

Saw plenty on vans in France, silver/grey type of covers, just never found myself in a position to make enquiries.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Silver/grey ones are Fiamma Keng, hve a look here.
www.fiammaonline.co.uk


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

A ha :!: Thats the one for me  

Thanks M & D. I only looked at Agentfiamma and didn't see it  

Riversway is a new one for my 'favourites'


----------



## 91568 (May 1, 2005)

I guess the reason for covering the bikes is to protect them, but here's (probably) another good reason:

We had a bike rack permanently fitted onto our relatively large but small engined van for about 12mths. On the odd occasion that I carried even one bike on the rack I was aware that it was causing a lot more drag than you might expect; that's until you give some thought to the air that at 70mph whistles around the back of your van where, instead of dispersing in a fairly even way, it gets tangled up in a frenzy of bicycle and bike rack tubing, spokes and general obstructiveness.

After the van was resprayed I didn't replace the bike rack and on the odd occasions that we take bikes with us we carry them inside the van while travelling.


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

*boke covers*

Hi keng

We got our two bike cover from a firm called "Tailor - Made" (may be wrong spelling) got our silver screen covers from them as well. The bike cover is made from vehicle air bag material (they tell me). They were at Earls Court this year.

Used to see them in the mags all the time but I couldn't see them in a recent one.

We've been happy with ours so far, seems tough and w/proof. Could do with a few more eyes for securing it the way we do, but fixing that isn't a problem. Also getting the gaps closed for the rack arms with the velcro strips is a bit of an art.

Happy hunting. Try the net, using Taylor as well as Tailor.

Regards

bill


----------



## kerenza (May 14, 2005)

I bought a scooter cover from Taylor Made at a show a couple of years ago. Used it once on the scooter but all the time covering two bikes on the back. It fits perfectly.
It keeps the bikes clean, protects them from view, I hadn't thought of the slip stream benefits.


Kerenza


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Got a couple from Pounland http://www.poundland.com/ made in China the name on the box was Bell. They are lightweight waterproof nylon material but look ok for a £1 each. Don't recall seeing them in there the last time we went but tend to ignore stuff we have already got.


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks again folks for all the helpful info.


----------



## Yorky (May 10, 2005)

Keng
Taylormade is a firm in Huddersfield. I also think Silverscreen make them, they are in Cleckheaton, both West Yorkshire. Regards Eddie


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: hi, keng, did you pick which one you wanted yet? so much choice!! :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

keng said:


> Does anyone know of a supplier who stocks a 2 bike cover suitable for a rear mounted carrier. I have looked at the Omnibike versions, just wondering if there are alternatives that anyone had used.
> 
> Saw plenty on vans in France, silver/grey type of covers, just never found myself in a position to make enquiries.


Hi Keng
Just some ramblings on bike covers.
I was worried about carrying bikes on the bike rack of our Autosleeper camper without a cover. We had made many trips but had always been lucky and avoided rainy days when moving (easy to do last summer). We still don't have a cover and have carried them on some really awful days through the winter and this summer, they do get a bit spattered but nowhere near as bad as I would have expected. This may be because the Autosleeper is quite aerodynamic or could be because the bike rack is fitted very high up and is above the clag that gets thrown up.
Friends who have the low type rack that fits on the tow ball really do need a cover but then again the back of their vehicle is a slab back and not like ours.

The point I am trying to make is, are you sure that you really need one, if your rack is as high up as mine it will be a trial to fit and remove a cover anyway.

I must admit I still fancy covering them just to make them look tidy! but for our van a cover is not really necessary and as I use my bike quite often, a cover would hinder me getting it off. I quite often stop the van where it is easy to park and nip back to a shop in a town on the bike.

Mike

P.S. just added this bit: we do cover the saddles with a poly bag to save getting a wet bum


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

We have a fiamma bike cover and it can be a right old trial to fit, on the back of our Euramobil the bike rack is mounted quite high up and it can take a good 15 minutes to get it all on. For this reason, it is folded up neatly in Garage ready to fit in the Winter when its really needed.

On those ocassions when it does rain the bike gets wet, big deal  I have liberally greased/oiled/polished them so all that happens is it runs off.

The caveat here is that neither Julie or I are extreme sports fanatics or own bikes worth a pretty penny


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

I think a cover is a definite 'must buy' and now I'm spoilt for choice. I think a call to the silverscreen people might be a start as I hope to take a quick tour around that area at the end of the month.

Maybe get an offcut as I'm a dab hand with an eyelet kit :wink:

PS dave, the water runs off and leaves all that nasty bl**dy grit behind on the oil and grease :lol:. Not really into extremes myself but managed close on 65 (mph) in July coming back from a quick spin up to les deux alpes. Downhill of course. Wonder what the scale of fines would be for a bike  

Thanks everyone.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I have had two Omnistor covers. The first more expensive one seemed to have been made upside down! and the suppliers changed it foc. It was also very heavy. The second cheaper one does the job but does not seem to bear any relationship to the Omni rack. It's also not particularly well made in my view. I hear lots of good things about Taylor Made and next time I'll probably go to them.

Roger


----------

